# JBL MS-8 GOODNESS



## SAABsonic (Sep 15, 2009)

The Amazing JBL MS-8 is here... - eBay (item 220642378582 end time Jul-26-10 18:30:28 PDT)


----------



## knifey (Nov 22, 2008)

215 bucks shipping????????


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How do you figure $215 shipping?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the amazon deal for $440 is still alive and kicking. You might want to hold off. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...get-45-off-select-car-av-products-amazon.html


----------



## knifey (Nov 22, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> How do you figure $215 shipping?


I'm in Canada, and shipping to my address is listed at $215..... for comparison subs are about $50-$60 to my door.


----------



## SAABsonic (Sep 15, 2009)

I did not set the rates... that's UPS.
I'll ship by whatever means you prefer.
The box is 20x20x12 and 16lb 5oz.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

So, to be clear, it will be standard shipping charges?


----------



## o27 (Jan 29, 2009)

How much for shipping to Denmark, postal code: 8382?


----------

